# FDA Approves First Treatment Specifically For Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here are links to 2 articles about the drug that the FDA just recently approved to treat Fibromyalgia:http://www.salon.com/wire/ap/archive.html?...=D8PTEC8O2.htmlhttp://www.myfoxdc.com/myfox/pages/News/De...mp;pageId=3.2.1


----------

